# Heat Transfer on 95% Cotton/5% Spandex Blend - Possible?



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

Just found an awesome price on women's thongs in a 95% Cotton/5% Spandex blend. Is there a laser printer paper that works on this type of material that won't peel or crack? I thought since it's only 5% Spandex, it might not make much difference. But then again, I'm new to this and have zero experience with pressing on a blend. I'll be pressing on white, so color is not an issue.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

5% Spandex may not sound like a lot but yes, it will stretch more than it sounds.

just test one out.

with plastisol/adhesive transfers it would work, lazer ? not sure.


----------

